# Mexico Bldg Codes?



## Keystone (Aug 21, 2020)

Anyone know if Mexico has bldg codes, if so any link?


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2020)

This is a 2018 article.









						93% of Mexico's municipalities have no construction regulations
					

Only 7% of Mexico's municipalities — 165 out of 2,457 — have construction regulations, according to an official at the National Disaster Prevention Center.




					mexiconewsdaily.com


----------



## e hilton (Aug 21, 2020)

Mexico is a long way from Penn ...


----------



## steveray (Aug 21, 2020)

ICSi codes.....


----------



## classicT (Aug 21, 2020)

Even if there are codes, they are seldom enforced outside of the major metropolitan areas.


----------



## Sifu (Aug 21, 2020)

Pretty sure MX has adopted the IRC, but very little (if any) enforcement.  I think it is used as a guideline, mostly by realtors and developers when selling to foreigners.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 21, 2020)

I think the drug lords control the codes there.


----------



## ICE (Aug 21, 2020)

I was in Rosarito and saw a two story open parking garage being spray painted yellow.  Inside and out. The garage was packed with cars and the ceilings were being sprayed.

Mexico is so completely corrupt that nobody can count on any code compliant construction.  I worked alongside a Mexican carpenter.  He was a licensed attorney in Mexico.  I asked him why he did not practice law in Mexico.  He said that OJ Simpson could have shot his wife in the middle of the town square with dozens of witnesses and walk away free....a little bit poorer, but free.

He also had matching dime sized scars on both cheeks.  He said that when he was a boy he was shot by a drunk police officer.  He was playing and laughing so his mouth was open and his teeth were not hit but he almost lost his tongue.


----------



## Keystone (Aug 21, 2020)

That's about what I came up with.   Thanks to all for confirmation.


----------



## cda (Aug 21, 2020)

They might in some areas use the:::

Centavo Code


----------



## ICE (Aug 21, 2020)

I inspected a project being built by an architect from Mexico.  The job was a dozen condominiums.  He and his two sons pulled permit for retaining walls .....never requested inspection .....had one four unit slab and footing in the ground before getting caught.  As usual, the supervisors counseled the offender and allowed the work to resume.  The next slab and footing got inspection and so many corrections that I did my best to condemn the one that was never inspected.

My coworkers were convinced that these people were spending cartel money and I was in danger. I figured that if it is backed by a drug cartel....well they have no respect for money and they have a pile of it.  Had we been in Mexico it would have been a story that I would not recognize.

The sons were working out of BMWs......supposedly running the work.  They made expensive mistakes.  The gable ends were huge and had large round, louvered attic vents.  They are noticeable and noticeably skewed.   They had to replace many windows that required tempered glazing....the list was long. I had to eat lunch alone for a few months.


----------

